# Help Decoding



## Hotsticker1 (Aug 20, 2017)

I just bought a 1965 GTO and this paper sheet came with it. I have decoded everything on it except the lower right # 222345 can someone tell me what this number is


----------



## TheGoatFather1965 (Jul 30, 2017)

Hello,

Check it against your vin number, this should just be the production number of your gto as its the only code not on that document.

23737 - Lemans gto hardtop 2dr 
5 - 1965 
Then u'd get a letter stating the assembly plant of where it was assembled
followed by a six digit code of the production number of the car.

Should look like this: 

237375K(XXXXXX) for example.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Hotsticker1 (Aug 20, 2017)

The top number 005842 matches the cowl tag on the firewall as well as the trim code and paint but the lower right number does not match vin number as you said might hmmm just not sure


----------



## Hotsticker1 (Aug 20, 2017)

That top number that matches cowl tag on firewall is the body production number I believe


----------

